# Android Standby verhindern



## Andi1804 (22. Jul 2010)

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wie ich in Android das Umschalten in den Standbybetrieb verhindern kann, während meine App läuft? 
Ich habe dazu lediglich bereits bestehende Apps gefunden, es müsste also möglich sein. Genauere Informationen dazu hab ich allerdings nicht...

mfg

Andi


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Jul 2010)

PowerManager | Android Developers

Noch nie benutzt, hört sich aber so an als wenn es das wäre was du suchst


----------



## hemeroc (22. Jul 2010)

Korrekt, die Lösung sind sogenannte "WakeLocks" hier solltest du aber immer den minimalen WakeLock verwenden. Dadurch das bei den meisten WakeLocks die CPU nichtmehr in den Standby-Modus gefahren werden kann kosten aktive WakeLocks extrem viel Akku.
LG Hemeroc


----------

